# טוב, מה, הגיע זמן הקרדיטים?  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	           |בלון



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

טוב, מה, הגיע זמן הקרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|בלון 
כנראה שכן...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קחו אוויר, תכינו כוס קפה עם עוגה נחמדה. אני מזהירה מראש- זה הולך להיות ארוך (זהירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, חופרת לפנייך)


----------



## haych (10/7/13)

ווהו!! שני קרדיטים במכה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

אחותי לקרדיטים


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

וואו, קרדיטים, איך מתחילים את זה בכלל? 
הממממ... כנראה שקודם כל מציגים את עצמנו
אז אנחנו שרון (30) גרפיקאית חובבת יצירה, קולנוע, עיצוב ו-DIY ויורי (32) מתכנת, חובב תכנות (כן, זה גם מקצוע וגם תחביב, מסתבר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), סרטי אקשן ומשחקי מחשב של מלחמות (נו, בטח יש לזה הגדרה יותר נורמלית, שאני לא מכירה. אבל אתן בטח מכירות את הטיפוס/ הסגנון...).
בסוף יולי נחגוג 6 שנים יחד! 
הכרנו בתפוז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (!!!), כל אחד מאיתנו כתב בלוג (אבל נכחיש אם תשאלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ונהגנו להגיב זה לזו באדיקות ובהתלהבות. 
בשלב מסוים נתקלתי בבעיה טכנית במחשב והוא נענה לבקשת העזרה שלי (העלמה במצוקה והנסיך שמציל  אותה-  מוטיב חוזר בחיינו) עברנו למסרים אישיים בתפוז, משם למסנג'ר (ז"ל) ומשם לחיים האמיתיים- כשאני יזמתי את הפגישה הראשונה שלנו בתירוץ המקורי "יו נורא מתחשק לי לצפות בסרט "הסימפסונס" בקולנוע ואין לי עם מי ללכת.... אוי... מה אעשה? מי יציל אותי?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אהממ.. אהממ...שקוף אבל בכל זאת עבד לי


----------



## yael rosen (10/7/13)

יש!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(מעניין פה הערב)
אני פה
האצבע על הרפרש
יאללה


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

מכאן והלאה הכל הלך דיי חלק... 
אחרי שלוש שנות זוגיות עברנו לגור יחד בדירה מחולקת (ל3!) ומצ'וקמקת אותה עיצבתי לתפארת מדינת ישראל.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם הכלבה שלי, צ'ופה (בתמונה), הצטרפה אלינו, וכשעברנו, שנה לאחר מכן, לדירה נורמלית, צירפנו אלינו גם גורת חתולים (למרות שאנחנו חושדים שמדובר בנמר, או לפחות בחתול בר) חמודה ופסיכית בשם לילי. כך הפכנו למשפחה אחת גדולה ומאושרת והיינו ממשיכים כך ללא חתונה רק ש.... אחרי 5 וקצת שנים יחד הלחץ סביבנו התחיל לצוץ. כולם סביבנו התחתנו, ומידי יום אנשים טרחו לשאול למה אנחנו לא מתחתנים גם. מודה, הלחץ החברתי השפיע עלי. עליו קצת פחות.
אז אמרתי לו שאני רוצה להתחתן- נעשה את זה קטן ואינטימי, רק משפחה קרובה, בקפריסין.
"יאללה, בסדר" הוא סיכם ברומנטיות.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"יופי, אז אכנס לי לפורום רלוונטי בתפוז, חתונות או מתחתנים או משהו כזה, ואברר פרטים בנוגע לחתונה בקפריסין". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אוהו, כמה שהייתי תמימה. מרגע שנחתתי בפורום הזה, והצצתי טיפה בהודעות ה"קרדיטים" נפלתי. שום קפריסין ושום נעליים. אני רוצה שמלה, ואולם, ומוזמנים, אני רוצה עיצוב שיער ואיפור מקצועי, ואני רוצה צלם וידאו וצלם סטילס. אני רוצה ללכת לטעימות ולעצב בעצמי את המקום עם כל DIY אפשרי בו נתקלתי בפינטרסט, ידידי הנאמן. אני רוצה את הכל. 
"אבל מה עם קפריסין?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא שאל, המום. "סבבה, נתחתן גם שם" סיכמתי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הלך עליו. שתי חתונות לבחור שבכלל לא רצה חתונה, ובריידזילה אחת שפעם, ממש לא מזמן, בכלל לא הבינה מה הקטע של כולם עם חתונות ולמה בכלל מבזבזים עליהן כסף וזמן. "איף, חתונה? אנחנו בכלל לא בעניין. לא מתחברת לכל זה. זה לא בשבילנו". אההה... נכון....


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

לא נקפח גם את טייגר לילי בתמונה משלה


----------



## hagaraf (11/7/13)




----------



## yeela10 (13/7/13)

תענוג של מחמדים יש לכם 
והחתונה נראית שונה ומדהימה.
מזל טוב !!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

החתונה האזרחית בקפריסין 
טוב, אז מתחתנים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






שינינו את דעתנו במהלך חצי השנה של תכנוני החתונה לגבי לא מעט דברים, אבל בכל הנוגע לרבנות, דבר לא השתנה. לא רוצים להתחתן ברבנות, לא רוצים רב אורותדוקסי ולא רוצים שום קשר לזרם האורתודוקסי באופן כללי. החלטנו לחפש רב רפורמי, ואת החתונה ה"רישמית" לערוך בחו"ל, בקטן.
קפריסין הייתה בחירה טבעית, למרות שנטיתי קצת לכיוון פראג היפה. קפריסין קרובה יותר, זולה יותר, פשוטה יותר וממילא הדגש הוא על החתונה בארץ. בהתחלה תכננו לטוס בליווי המשפחה הקרובה, אבל קשיים ארגוניים והתנגשויות לו"ז הביאו אותנו להחלטה ספונטנית- נטוס רק שנינו, נעשה מזה סופ"ש ארוך וננוח.

יצרנו קשר עם חברת "וודינג טורס" שארגנו לנו ביעילות את כל המסמכים, הטיסות והמלון. טסנו לקפריסין, לאחר הנחיתה אספנו את הרכב השכור שקיבלנו בדיל החתונה שלנו ונסענו לעיירה קטנה ליד לרנקה. בעיירה פגשנו בזוגות ישראלים נוספים שהגיעו, כמונו, להתחתן. ישבנו בחדר המתנה לא רומנטי במיוחד והמתנו לתורנו. הנציג שלנו דיי תקתק את העניינים, ביקשו מאיתנו לעלות לקומת החתונות, שם התארגנו בזריזות בתאי ההלבשה (יותר לכיוון תא שירותים משודרג, אבל מילא). לבשתי שמלה חמודה שקניתי בפול אנד בר, התאפרתי קצת בתא השירותים וכשגיליתי שהאור בתא לא דולק ואני לא מצליחה להתאפר בחושך, מקגייור הפרטי  שלי עמד מאחורי והאיר לי את המראה עם הטלפון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(שוב, הציל את המצב! הידד!). האיפור עבר בהצלחה (נניח. בכל זאת- אני ממש לא מבינה באיפור, ואגיע לזה מאוחר יותר) ויצאנו להתחתן.

קצת קשה לי לתאר את טקס החתונה הרשמי ותכלס, החוקי שלנו. היה פרקטי, היה מוזר, היה משעשע ובעיקר היה נורא קצר ולא הרגיש לנו בכלל כמו חתונה.
בעקרון- נכנסנו לחדר חביב, ומולנו, מאחורי שולחן עמדו שלושה גברים. האמצעי, איש מבוגר וחסון, ערך את הטקס. משמאלו- עמד נציג שתפקידו היה להקריא לנו את הנדרים באנגלית (במבטא יווני כבד בטירוף!) ואנחנו חזרנו אחריו (בקושי רב, יש לציין. המבטא ממש הקשה). השלישי קיבל ממני את המצלמה הקטנה שלנו והתמסר למלאכת הצילום. אי אפשר לומר שהוא הצלם המוכשר ביותר שנתקלתי בו (אפילו דיי להיפך), אבל מכיוון שממילא לא לקחנו את הטקס הזה יותר מידי ברצינות, זה עבר, איכשהו...
אחרי הטקס לקחנו את הרכב השכור שלנו ונסענו במשך שעה וחצי אל פאפוס היפה. בפאפוס בילינו סופ"ש נעים במלון אליזיום היפיפה והמפואר, אכלנו טוב, טיילנו, נחנו וקיבלנו גם פינוקים מהמלון לכבוד חתונתנו. היה אחלה וקליל, מרוב שהיה קליל, אני אפילו לא זוכרת את התאריך המדויק בו התחתנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בסופו של דבר? זה הרגיש כמו הליך בירוקרטי שמתלווה אליו חופשה. אם לא היה מדובר בחופשה כפויה, ואם לא הייתי מרגישה בעקבות התהליך הזה כאזרחית סוג ב' במדינה בה אני חיה, כזו שלא מרשים לה להתחתן ולהרשם כנשואה בצורה בה היא בוחרת, ובכך מאלצים אותה "לברוח" לארץ אחרת כדי לקמבן חתונה כרצוננו- זה אפילו היה נסגר כחוויה חיובית בלבד. 

(בתמונה- מזכרת קטנה מהחתונה בקפריסין)


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

אז איפה מתחתנים? 
גם אני וגם יורי מגיעים ממשפחות מאוד קטנות. מאוד מאוד קטנות. מאאאאאאווווד (טוב, הבנתם). תמיד הייתי משוכנעת שהמשפחה שלי (המורחבת, כן?) ממש מצומצמת, וכשפגשתי את יורי הבנתי שאנחנו ממש חמולה לעומת המשפחה שלו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



80 איש- זו הספירה הסופית של האורחים שהזמנו לחתונה. החלטנו באופן מודע לחלוטין להתמסר לקונספט החתונה האינטימית שמצא חן בעינינו ודיבר אלינו כל כך וויתרנו באופן הכי מוחלט על כל הנספחים שאנשים בד"כ מזמינים לחתונה, רק כי "לא נעים" או "מה יחשבו" ו"הוא הזמין אותי לחתונה שלו לפני 5 שנים". הזמנו רק אנשים רלוונטיים והיה לנו נוח נורא להשתמש בתירוץ ה"חתונה אינטימית וקטנה מאוד" בפני כל מי שלא הרגשנו שמספיק קרוב אלינו כדי שממש נרצה להזמין אותו. זה לא צעד פופולארי בארץ, ואני מודה שאני התקשיתי בזה יותר ממנו, אבל עמדנו בזה בכבוד, וכך גם ההורים שהזמינו רק את מי שהיה להם באמת חשוב להזמין. מסתבר שהשמיים לא נפלו, אנשים לא נעלבו (לא בקול רם לפחות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) וברוגזים לא נוצרו. 

אז איפה עורכים חתונה למספר קטן של מוזמנים? חיפשנו מקומות מתאימים באזור המרכז. החלטנו שברוח החתונה הקטנה והאינטימית אנחנו רוצים לחגוג בשישי בצהריים, ללא ריקודים (אנחנו ממש לא אוהבים), חתונה סולידית ואלגנטית שתדבר אלינו.
עברנו לא מעט מקומות, ביקרנו בלא מעט אולמות וגנים. המועמדים הסופיים היו "בית הדבש" בנס ציונה שהיה הפייבוריט שלי ו"סטוקו" בגני התערוכה ת"א, שהיה הפייבוריט שלו. הזמנו את ההורים להגיע איתנו לשני המקומות ולהביע את דעתם, ובהחלטה דיי ספונטנית, הצעתי שנקפוץ גם ל"מקום בלב" ברעננה, מסעדה ששמעתי עליה המלצות, אבל מעולם לא הייתי בה. ברגע שהגענו, כולנו הכרזנו פה אחד "זה המקום". האווירה, המראה, הכל כל כך פסטורלי ושלו וטבעי ומושקע. כל כך הרבה פינות חמד מוסתרות ומופלאות מסתתרות בכל פינה. התאהבנו. סגרנו איתם את ה24.5.13 וסוף כל סוף, יכולנו לצאת לדרך ולהתחיל לתכנן את החתונה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/7/13)

איזה יופי! 
גם אני חושב על מקום בלב...


----------



## Bobbachka (12/7/13)

OMG! 
זה נראה מהמממממם!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה. זה באמת היה מהמם! המקום מדהים


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

הזמנות- או "אני מכינה לבד! אבל אין לי שום רעי 
אני גרפיקאית במקצועי ולכן היה לי ברור שאת ההזמנה שלנו אעצב בעצמי.
מצד שני- זה בדיוק השלב בו מרוב רעיונות ואמביציה, אני מוצאת את עצמי יושבת מול תוכנה גרפית ואין לי שמץ של מושג מה לעשות (זה גם השלב בו אני משגעת את יעל רוזן החמודה במיילים והתלבטויות בלתי נגמרות על העיצוב הנבחר שמשתנה כל 2 דקות בערך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
הגרסא הזו היא שילוב של גרסאות שונות ומשונות שיצאו לי. חלקן היו קצת נשיות מידי ונפסלו על הסף, חלקן מקושקשות מידי, וזו הרגישה לי הכי נקיה וקוהרנטית. את ההזמנות הדפסתי על נייר ממוחזר ואליהן צרפתי את מפת ההגעה של האולם. את שני הדפים קשרתי ב"קשר חבילות" עם "חוט אופים" בצבע תכלת (יצא כחול בתמונה) וסיימתי בתגית קטנה שגם אותה עיצבתי (וגזרנו ידנית!) ועליה נכתב "נשמח לראותכם" ואת תאריך החתונה.
את כל תהליך ההכנה של ההזמנות, קשירת החוטים והוספת התגיות עשינו יחד, שנינו וזו הייתה פעילות זוגית כיפית ומשעשעת. למזלנו, מכיוון שבאמת לא היו הרבה אורחים, היא גם לא הייתה ארוכה ומעיקה ותוך כמה שעות- הכל היה מוכן לשליחה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

*"אין לי שום רעיון" תפוזבל חותך משפטים


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

ותמונה קצת יותר אמנותית של ההזמנות 
האמת היא שהתמונות לא עושות חסד עם ההזמנות. משהו בהשקעה וגם קצת בצבעים הלך לאיבוד בתמונות של הצלם, וחבל
אם לא הייתי עצלנית, הייתי מנסה לצלם בעצמי. אבל אני כן


----------



## haych (11/7/13)

הזמנה מקסימה


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה


----------



## yael rosen (11/7/13)

כמו במיילים, גם עכשיו - אני חושבת שעשית עבודה מדהימה!!!!!!!
שמחתי להיות חלק (זוטר אומנם אבל עדיין..) מההכנות שלך, שטמנו בחובן כל כך הרבה שמחת חיים, התרגשות ועשייה נהדרת

ממשיכה לחפור בקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

עזרת המון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל בתמיכה מורלית- באמת שלא הייתי בטוחה אם אני לא משתגעת לחינם ואולי עדיף לעשות איזה עיצוב בנאלי ולגמור עם זה, כי בינינו, מי בכלל מסתכל?

אבל אני מסתכלת ולי זה חשוב, ואת גרמת לי להרגיש בנוח עם זה, אז תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוץ מזה ששלחת לי תמונות השראה מעלפות, וגם אם בסוף חלק מהדברים לא יצאו לפועל- הענקת לי השראה!

המון המון תודה לך


----------



## פרילי 86 (11/7/13)

מאוד יפה 
הזמנה שהייתי שמחה לקבל 
אני מתה על חוט אופים, יש לי אחד ורוד, שעוד לא מצאתי לו שימוש...


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חוט אופים זה כל כך יפה, הזמנתי כחול וצהוב, בגלל שאלו צבעי ההזמנה, אבל נורא רציתי להזמין את הורוד. פשוט היה לי ברור שהוא סתם ישכב לי במגרה
נשארו לי המן שאריות משני החוטים ואין לי מושג מה לעשות איתם אז אני קושרת קצוות חוטים על צנצנות וכל מיני דברים. זה חמוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ניצלתי את הקניה והמשלוח לרכוש גם וואשי טייפ, שבהם בכלל לא השתמשתי, אבל נורא נחמד לשים אותם בצנצנות שקופות על המדף בפינת העבודה ולהסתכל עליהם מידי פעם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

הזמנה מהממת 
אהבתי מאוד את שילוב הצבעים.
וכל הכבוד על הגזירה הידנית!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה


----------



## simplicity83 (11/7/13)

איזה יופי !!! 
ממש מקסים!
שילוב הצבעים, הרעיון, הביצוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מתה על הזמנות כאלה

בתור מי שגם ישבה וגזרה תגיות וקשרה עם בייקרס טווין , על 250 הזמנות - 
כל הכבוד  זה קצת מתיש, אבל לדעתי זה שווה כל רגע של השקעה! 
יצא לכם פשוט מהמם

המון המון מזל טוב
ו... אנחנו מחכות לעוד תמונות!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

250?!?!? 
אנחנו הכנו משהו כמו 70 הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ויורי כל הזמן התלונן, עד שיזמתי תחרות "אם תצליח להכין הזמנה מלאה, כולל חוטים בקשר מיוחד, תגיות, והכנסה למעטפה, לפני שאני אסיים את שלי, אתה משוחרר"

הוא נורא רצה לחפף, אבל הוא כזה פרפקציוניסט, הוא פשוט לא הצליח לחפף כדי לנצח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה כיף ומצחיק


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

סחטיין עליו 
חחח הצחקת אותי
אם הייתי מבקשת ממנו לשבת ולקשור פפיונים קטנים ולהכניס את התגית זה היה לוקח 5 שעות לכל הזמנה... 
הוא קיפל את ההזמנה ואת המפה והכניס אותן לתוך המעטפות.
את השאר אחותי ואני עשינו.. הפרפקציוניסטיות המשפחתיות. 
אבל למרות שזה היה קצת סיוט, היה גם כיף ומצחיק כי הסווט-שופ הפכה ליום שלם של צחוקים עם המשפחה שלי


----------



## פיבי הרטי (12/7/13)

נהדר


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

בוקר החתונה- איפור- יעל דרוקמן 
התארגנתי יחד עם אמא שלי ואחותי בדירה הקטנה שלנו (שלי ושל בן הזוג). אני התחלתי את ההתארגנות מוקדם בבוקר (בכל זאת חתונות שישי בצהריים) , ולאט לאט הצטרפו כל היתר
יורי הלך לבית של ההורים, לאכול קצת ממאכלי אמא, לנוח ולהתארגן (אפשר לחשוב כמה התארגנות הייתה לו. סנג'רתי אותו ללכת לרחוץ את האוטו, אם כבר בוקר פנוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

על האיפור הייתה אחראית יעל דרוקמן. על יעל קיבלתי המלצה מחברה יקרה, ומכיוון שלי באמת שאין שמץ של מושג בכל הנוגע לאיפור, וליעל היו  אין ספור המלצות ברחבי הרשת, סגרתי איתה והודעתי לה "תעשי מה שנראה לך. את אשת המקצוע ואני סומכת עלייך". צדקתי במאה אחוז- יעל הגיעה, איפרה, השרתה תחושה נעימה על כולם והוציאה ממני את המיטב, זה שלא לגמרי ידעתי שקיים בי.
ברגע הראשון כשהבטתי במראה הרגשתי שמדובר במישהי אחרת, זרה. אחרי כמה דקות של הסתגלות למראה התאהבתי, לחלוטין. זו בדיוק אני, כפי שהייתי רוצה להראות ביום יום, מראה טבעי מאוד, אבל מוקפד ומלוטש. בדיוק כמו שרציתי ואפילו לא ידעתי שאני רוצה


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

מתעמקת בדמותי החדשה במראה


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

המממ...


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

מעניין...


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

"זו אני, כן?"


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טוב, נראה לי שאני מרוצה


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

שיער- רואי דניאל 
בעניין השיער יש לי הסתיגות קלה. ראשית אפתח ואומר שרואי דניאל היה מקסים. הוא הגיע בזמן (קבענו ב6 וחצי בבוקר. אמאלה! הוא הגיע אפילו טיפונת קודם) היה רגוע, נעים מאוד, כל החששות שלי מאנשי מקצוע מלחיצים או אגרסיבים שיכניסו לי אנרגיות מלחיצות ליום הלחוץ ממילא התבדו. 
היה מעולה וכיף גדול. ועדיין, אני לא יכולה להגיד שהייתי מרוצה במאה אחוז מהתסרוקת. 

דווקא כשעשינו תסרוקת ניסיון מאוד התלהבתי והרגשתי שזה בדיוק מה שאני רוצה. אבל התסרוקת האמיתית, עם כל המוס (חובה מן הסתם, כדי שיחזיק את הבייביליס על השיער החלק ודק בד"כ שלי) והסיכות הרגישה לי פחות רכה ופייתית (מלשון פייה fairy) מזו שדמיינתי. כמויות המוס על השיער נתנו לשיער שלי גוון כהה יותר, נוטה לג'ינג'י שלא ממש חיבבתי. המרקם של השיער היה קשיח מאוד ובהמשך היום הרגיש ממש יבש כמו מטאטא. בסיום הבייביליס הוחרב כמעט לחלוטין (סביר להניח שזו בעיקר אשמת האורחים שחיבקו ומעכו לי את השיער. קשה לי להאמין שספר כלשהו היה מצליח לגרום לזה להחזיק מעמד כל האירוע בלי תיקונים) וכל מיני שוונצים קטנים קיפצו להם בפדחתי- למרות שלא הזעתי כמעט ולא רקדתי בכלל (על זה- בהמשך) כך שבתאוריה, התסרוקת הייתה אמורה להחזיק עלי דיי בקלות, אולי פרט לתלתלים עצמם. 
בהמשך תוכלו לראות תמונות של השיער הקצת מעוך בסוף היום. 
מצד שני- בתמונות המקדימות אני כן מחבבת את השיער שלי ואת הלוק הכללי, כך שדעתי לא נחרצת בעניין


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

בתמונה זו יעל ולא רואי, כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל זו התמונה הכי ברורה של התסרוקת


----------



## nigu2 (11/7/13)

לא יודעת איך השיער נראה בסוף, אבל 
בתמונה הזו הוא נראה פשוט מקסים מקסים ופייתי! כמו מסרט פנטזיה..


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

לדעתי, יצא עדין ויפהפה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

השמלה- הו, השמלה! 
ברגע בו החלטנו שאנחנו מתחתנים הודעתי לאמא שלי "יאללה, בואי, נוסעים לדיזינגוף". 
אחד החששות העיקריים שעלו לי היה מהצבע הלבן. אני בחורה בהירה מאוד, עם עור לבן- עד שקוף. אני אף פעם לא לובשת בגדים לבנים וגם נוטה להמנע מפסטלים- כי הם גורמים לי להראות חיוורת נורא. החלטתי שאחפש שמלה בצבע שמנת כדי להסוות קצת את העניין. 
ערכתי מחקר קטן בניסיון לברר איפה ניתן למצוא שמלות עדינות, שמנתיות, נטולות מחוך ועם המון תחרה, במחירים סבירים ומטה.. מספר שמות שעלו- היו מרסלה, האאוטלט בדיזינגוף וורדית לאור. 
אצל מרסלה לא מצאתי שום דבר ששווה להרחיב עליו את הדיבור והיא נורא נדנדה לי לסגור איתה באותו הרגע כדי לקבל הנחה. לא התאים לי. באאוטלט הייתה שמלה אחת שצדה את עיני. מדדתי אותה, והיא לא לגמרי נסגרה עלי בגב. המוכרת ניסתה לאלתר כל מיני פתרונות לסגירה, גם הקאפים לא ישבו טוב והיא אמרה שאת הכל ניתן לסדר אצל התופרת, ונרא לחצה שנסגור מיד, כי זה הדגם היחיד ואני עלולה לגלות שקנו אותו. סרבתי להכנע ללחצים והודעתי שאני רוצה להמשיך בחיפושים, למורת רוחן של המוכרות. התמודדו.

המשכנו בדרכנו לחנות של ורדית לאור. אצל ורדית מדדתי כמה שמלות מקסימות עם תחרה בצבעי שמנת. ורדית גם השקיעה, לקחה תחרות שונות, הצמידה עם סיכות והדגימה לי שינויים שאפשר לערוך בכל שמלה שמדדתי- וזה מצא חן בעיני. ברגע של הארה ורדית הציעה לי לנסות גם שמלה לבנה במקום שמנת, "רק כדי לראות את הגזרה" ו-וואלה. לבן, למרבה הפלא, נראה עלי הרבה יותר טוב משמנת ואיכשהו גרם לי להראות פחות חיוורת. איכשהו, הקונטרסט של העור היה גדול יותר עם הלבן הבוהק מאשר עם השמנת שהשתלב לי בצבע העור וגרם לי להראות חולנית. גם השמלה עצמה, הייתה בדיוק מה שרציתי וחיפשתי ובו במקום סגרנו עם ורדית ורכשנו (!) שמלת כלה ב2500 ש"ח, כולל תיקונים. יש! 

המדידות עצמן היו קצת פחות מדהימות, ורדית כן זרמה עם כל התיקונים והשינויים ביקשתי, לא עשתה פרצופים והייתה סבלנית, אבל הרגשתי שהיא נורא לא מפוקסת, תמיד היו עוד כמה לקוחות במקביל אלי ולכן כל מדידה נמרחה על גבי שעות כשלפעמים אחרי כמה שעות טובות אצלה בסטודיו קלטתי שבקושי עשינו משהו ואני שוב אצטרך להגיע אליה לת"א כדי להספיק עוד תיקונים. מייאש. בסופו של דבר הייתי מרוצה מהשמלה, היא ישבה עלי יפה וקיבלתי הרבה מחמאות, ועד היום קשה לי להאמין שלבשתי לבן וזה אפילו נראה עלי טוב. לא נראה לי שאחזור על העניין שנית, לפחות לא בלי מאפרת ומעצב שיער צמודים


----------



## orangeada (11/7/13)

מקסים!! לחלוטין כסף לא אומר כמה שמלה יכולה 
להיות יפה, שווה ושובה


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שבכל קנה מידה אחר, חוץ מבקנה מידה ההזוי של שמלות כלה, שמלה ב2500 ש"ח היא דווקא שמלה ממש לא זולה


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

נעליים "יש לי חודשיים להתאמן על העקבים האלה" 
אני לא יודעת ללכת על עקבים, אני לא טורחת לעשות את זה ביום-יום וגם אם מידי פעם התפתיתי לקנות נעליים עם עקב גבוה, הוא תמיד היה סוג של פלטפורמה, כך שזו לא חוכמה גדולה. הפעם לא רציתי פלטפורמה. רציתי נעל עדינה, עם עקב קטן, במראה קצת וינטג'י.
התאהבתי בנעליים של רוני קנטור, אבל קראתי כאן בפורום ביקורות על איכות ונוחות הנעליים שלה והחלטתי שבשילוב עם המחיר הגבוה, זה פשוט לא שווה את זה. בסופו של דבר, היינו כמה ימים לפני הנסיעה לקפריסין ואני החלטתי שאני חייבת למצוא נעליים- ועכשיו! נסעתי לבוגרשוב ולא מצאתי כלום, משם עברתי לדיזינגוף ובסופו של דבר, למרות שרציתי להמנע מקניה בחנות נעלי כלה, נכנסתי לנעלי ארו והתאהבתי בנעליים האלה.
מכיוון שהן ממילא היו במבצע ומכיוון שהיה כבר שישי אחה"צ, החנויות עמדו להסגר, פחדתי שגם החניון בו אני חונה יסגר בקרוב והטיסה לקפריסין התקרבה בצעדי ענק, קניתי אותן. כמה שהן יפות, כך הן לא נוחות. הן מעכו לי את האצבעות מכל הכיוונים (למרות שבחנות הרחיבו לי אותן), דידיתי על העקב הדק שלהן כמו קרפדה לא חיננית וכל נעילה שלהן הייתה סבל. למרות זאת הקפדתי להסתובב בהן בבית במשך שעות, כדי להתאמן ולהרחיב אותן מעט (אפילו נעלתי אותן עם גרביים עבות תוך כדי שטיפת כלים!) ובסופו של דבר, הצלחתי, באופן יחסי
להגיד לכן שנעלתי אותן מאז, או שאני ממש ממהרת לקחת אותן לצביעה כדי שאוכל לנעול אותן בעתיד? לא יכולה. אבל היה סביר. אחרי החופה ממילא החלפתי לכפכפי אצבע זהובים שאחותי השאילה לי, כך שלא סבלתי יותר מידי זמן, ובתמונות הן נראות נפלא


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טבעות- ג'קסון 
כמו הנעליים, גם כאן חיכינו לרגע האחרון ולכן היינו בלחץ, שבועיים לפני הנסיעה לקפריסין. נסענו לג'קסון בבורסה, הזדעזענו מהמדרגות (איזו סחרחורת!) מהכניסה המלחיצה ומתחושת השוק הלא נעימה. 
אני יכולה להגיד, בדיעבד, שאני מתחרטת על הבחירה הזו. אני לא מרגישה שהטבעת היא "אני". מצד שני- בתור מי שמעולם לא ענדה טבעות או תכשיטים באופן כללי, כי הם מציקים ומפריעים לי, לא ידעתי מה אני כן רוצה. היום, כבר למדתי מה אני אוהבת, וגם גיליתי שהטבעת שקניתי מחוספסת ודוקרת מבחוץ, בעייתי למי שממילא מתקשה לענוד תכשיטים על ידיה.
כרגע אני בהתלבטות, האם להתיך את טבעת הנישואים שלי וליצור ממנה עיצוב חדש, ללא קצוות חדים. קשה לי להחליט מה משמעות המעשה בעיני, והאם אני מוצאת בעיתיות בהתכת ושינוי הטבעת בה קידש אותי בעלי. אז בינתיים- הטבעת מונחת במגרה, בקופסא הזוגית, יחד עם הטבעת של בעלי (שלו דווקא חלקה ולא מגרדת, אבל גם לו היא מציקה ולא נוחה). יש משהו רומנטי, לטעמי, בעובדה ששתי הטבעות שלנו חיות להן יחדיו בקופסא זוגית במגרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ובעיקר- זה הרבה יותר נוח לנו


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טוב, נו, הגענו למפגש, לא? 
ייבשתי את עצמי עם כל הטקסט הזה (תרתי משמע, כי אני עם הלפטופ על הברכיים והתייבשתי מהחום שהוא מוציא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אז כמה תמונות בלי הרבה מלל (אשתדל, לא מבטיחה כלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

מתכוננת למפגש 
ומלטפת גיבסניות...

מה? זה לא מה שכל הכלות עושות ביום החתונה שלהן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טוב, אז זו רק אני (בהנחיית הצלמים שלי "שחקי בפרחים, לטפי אותם, בעדינות עם האצבעות..."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## אנדי120 (11/7/13)

וואו! את מהממת!! 
והשמלה שלך נראת כל כךךך טוב עליך!!!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה רבה, איזה כיף


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

ויורי גם מתכונן 
באותו החדר בדיוק, אבל ששששש... אל תגלו לאף אחד, שלא נערער את אמינות התיעוד של התמונות


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

פגישה ראשונה! 
אני לא זוכרת בדיוק מה אמרנו זה לזו אבל אני זוכרת שמאוד מאוד התרגשתי


----------



## אנדי120 (11/7/13)

וגם הדירה והזר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאוהבת בך ואפילו לא מכירה אותך


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

תודה


----------



## yael rosen (11/7/13)

תמונה מושלמת


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

הוווו! קיבלתי פרחים ורודים וסגולים! 
אין, אין על הפרצוף שיצא לי בתמונה הזו
זה הפרצוף שיוצא לי לפעמים כשאני מתרגשת כמו ילדה בת 7 שקיבלה ברבי נסיכה עם שמלת תחרה נפוחה + כרכרה+ סוס לבן+ טירת החלומות! (אני לא קיבלתי אף אחד מהדברים האלה אבל כולנו יודעים עכשיו מה ארצה ליומולדת הבא שלי.... כשתקרא פה...רמז רמז...)
והקטע הכי דבילי זה שהזר הזה לא הגיע לי בהפתעה. אני זו שהלכתי יומיים קודם לכן לחנות הפרחים ובחרתי את הפרחים והצבעים בעצמי. אבל עדיין... מסתבר שנורא התרגשתי


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טוב קצת מנוחה... אני רעבה 
ויש לי הרגשה שכולן צופות במירוץ למיליון ורק אני לא
אז גם אני רוצה!!!!!
אמשיך מאוחר יותר


----------



## haych (11/7/13)

היה פרק מעפן 
היה יכול להיות הרבה יותר מהנה לקרוא קרדיטים, אבל הנה אני כאן, משלימה פערים!
בינתיים - הכל נראה מהמם


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טוב, יוצאים החוצה להצטלם 
הלוקיישן הראשון והחשוב ביותר מבחינתי לצילומים הייתה הגינה ליד הבית שלנו
לא בגלל הגינה המעניינת במיוחד (למרות שהיא יצאה ממש יפה בתמונות) אלא בגלל שרציתי להצטלם עם צ'ופה, הכלבה שלנו, לפני שנצא לצילומים אחרים

אגב, השימשיה בתמונה הושאלה מlanit המקסימה, שלא רק שהשאילה לי את השמשיה היפיפיה שלה, היא גם הביאה אותה עד אלי, כשגיליתי שאין לי זמן לנסוע אליה לאסוף אותה כמה ימים לפני החתונה
lanit, אם את קוראת פה, שוב המון המון תודה


----------



## lanit (11/7/13)

ווווווווווייייייי! 
שמחתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני שמחה שהיא שימשה אותך בנאמנות.
לא היה לי ספק שתהיי כלה מהממת, רק הייתי סקרנית לגבי הבחירות.
יאללה, ממשיכה לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(מאוד אוהבת את הכתיבה שלך)


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תודה, איזה כיף שאת עוד פה מידי פעם


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

עוד אחת


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

מנמנמת?


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

טוב, הגענו לגינה 
מקודם אלה היו תמונה בבניין ליד הגינה ולא ממש בגינה עצמה. אבל עזבו, בואו לא נתקטנן


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

עוד קצת עם צ'ופה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

איזה חמודונת


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

לא משתפת פעולה עם הצלמים


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

התמונה האהובה עלי!


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

אני מאוהבת ביצורה השעירה הזו


----------



## רגע33 (12/7/13)

השמלה שלך - פשוט ואוו 
סוף הדרך! וגם מ אוד מאוד הולמת אותך ! שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב.


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## monask84 (11/7/13)

חתונה ללא ריקודים 
היי, רציתי לשאול כיוון שגם שלי הולכת להיות כזאת (המיועד מתנגד בכל תוקף), אבל חוששת שלא יהיה מה שימלא האירוע.
אז איך היה בלי ריקודים?


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

היה שונה, אין ספק 
אצלנו זה התאים לאווירה שרצינו- שישי בצהריים, חתונה מאוד אינטימית, מסעדה. ממילא המקום עצמו לא מאפשר להביא דיג'יי אז זו אפילו לא הייתה אופציה (וגם לא רצינו)

אבל כן הזמנו להקת קאברים, ש"מילאו את הזמן" (כי גם אנחנו חששנו מכך)- מאוחר יותר אספר עליהם


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

להמשיך? יש התעניינות?


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/7/13)

כן!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

טוב... נמשיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז זר כלה... 
לא התעמקתי ברעיון ולמען האמת, בכלל לא הייתי בטוחה שארצה זר כלה. ידעתי שתהיה לי שמשיית התחרה היפיפיה שהשאילה לי lanit והנחתי שזה יספיק לצילומים. בשבוע שלפני החתונה החלטתי בסופו של דבר להזמין זר. ניגשתי לחנות  "זר פור יו" והתעניינתי בזרי כלה (אני יודעת שמייעצים לא להגיד מראש שזה לכלה, אבל אני ממש גרועה בדברים כאלה). 
המוכרת דיברה איתי על זרי ורדים והראתה לי דוגמאות של זרים שממש לא דיברו אלי. הסברתי לה שאני לא בחורה של ורדים ולא של זרים מהונדסים מידי. "אני רוצה זר בגווני סגלגל-ורוד-צהוב, משהו שנראה כמו פרחי בר. כאילו קמתי בבוקר ויצאתי לשדה הדמיוני ליד הבית שלי וקטפתי פרחים וקשרתי בסרט". נראה שלמוכרת נפל האסימון, והיא התחילה לאסוף פרחים שונים מהדליים שלה והדגימה לי זר קטן וחמוד וטבעי. התלהבתי והזמנתי. 
כשאני מסתכלת עליו עכשיו בתמונות, אני שמה לב שהוא לא כל כך בנוי כזר כלה, אלא באמת כאסופה של פרחי בר- אין לו צורה מעוגלת שכזו, שיוצרת מעין "חצי כדור" של פרחים, אבל בעקרון אני מרוצה- הפרחים היו מקסימים והוא שימש אותי היטב ולא היה יקר מידי (אוף, אני לא זוכרת כמה עלה. אם מישהי מתעניינת אני יכולה לבדוק בפירוט הויזה)

(אגב- התמונה הזו צולמה כבר ב"מקום בלב" ברעננה על הגשר הקטן מכל הנחל הקטנטן שממוקמים בצד האחורי של הגן)


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

מקדימים- בגן האורגני של "מקום בלב" 
האמת היא שמקום בלב כל כך יפה ויש בו כל כך הרבה מקומות ופינות מיוחדים להצטלם בהם, שאחרי הצילומים בגינה ליד הבית, ישר נסענו לשם וויתרנו על התוכנית הראשונית, לנסוע לפארק רעננה (בעיקר מחוסר זמן)
ביקשנו מראש שהגן האורגני שלהם יהיה פתוח כדי שנוכל להצטלם בו, וכך היה (בד"כ שער הגן סגור והסועדים לא יכולים להכנס סתם כך. במקום עצמו יש גם מטבח ומתנהלות בו סדנאות בישול, אני מחכה שתפתח כבר סדנה ונרשם שנינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

"צעירים חסרי מנוח" 
התמונה הזו מצחיקה אותי, כי אנחנו כל כך רציניים בה, וזה ממש מזכיר לי זוג מטלנובלה בשנות ה90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היא- מריאנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, עלמה צעירה ומבולבלת והוא- אלחנדרו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, הגבר השרמנטי שיסחוף אותה מעל רגליה


----------



## nino15 (12/7/13)

הרגת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני פה בוכה מצחוק


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

אני לא נראית כמו עלמה מבולבלת? 
יש לי נטיה, בתמונות, כשאני מנסה לא לחייך (בטח הצלם אמר לנו להיות רציניים) לעשות מן פרצוף מבולבל כזה, עם השפתיים טיפה מפושקות.
פה, בשילוב עם העיניים שמחפשות משהו בשמיים, אני בכלל נראית כאילו הלכתי לאיבוד ביער


----------



## butwhy (13/7/13)

אני דווקא ממש אהבתי את התמונה הזו!!!


----------



## ronitvas (12/7/13)

ישר להוליווד


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

הגן הסודי...


----------



## MineSweeper (12/7/13)

איזו תמונה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

צלמים- ג'ן סלדקוב וליאור ספרנדאו 
עיקר ההתלבטות שלנו (פרט למקום עצמו) הייתה בכל הנוגע לצלמים. 
אנחנו זוג שמאוד לא אוהב להצטלם, וכל אחד מאיתנו מרגיש מאוד לא פוטוגני ומאוד לא בנוח מול מצלמות (והדבר ניכר!). 
פניתי בהתחלה לכל הצלמים שהעבודות שלהם דיברו אלי. ביניהם סיננתי צלמים- שהיו תפוסים, חלקם היו מעל התקציב שקבענו לנו, לאחרים פחות התחברתי בטלפון. 
נשארו כמה מועמדים, וביניהם בלט אחד- ג'ן סלדקוב. על ג'ן לא מצאתי ביקורות בשום מקום. לא טובות ולא רעות. העבודות שלו היו יפיפיות בעיני, מלאות חיים וצבע, עם תחושה של היכולת הנדירה והכל כך נחוצה לצלם "לדעת לתפוס את הרגע". הראיתי גם לבן הזוג עבודות של מספר צלמים נבחרים וגם הוא התחבר לעבודה של ג'ן. החלטנו לקחת סיכון ולהפגש איתו למרות שלא היו ביקורות.
במפגש גילינו שמדובר בבחור צעיר וחמוד מאוד, עם תיק עבודות מרשים ואופי רגוע ונעים שהתאים לנו. סגרנו איתו ובהמלצתו סגרנו גם עם צלם הוידאו ליאור ספרנדאו- שגם עליו לא מצאנו המלצות (ובזמנו היה לו רק סרטון וידאו אחד של חתונה! אבל סרטון כל כך מקסים שנהניתי לצפות בו שוב ושוב, למרות שמעולם לא פגשתי את הזוג המצולם). 

בדיעבד? עשינו בחירה נכונה. התמונות של ג'ן מדהימות. אין לי מושג איך הוא הצליח לתפוס כל כך הרבה תמונות מוצלחות שלי- אני באמת מאוד לאאאאאאאאא פוטוגנית (לא רק לדעתי, אגב. כל מי שמכיר אותי מודה שאני פשוט לא מצטלמת טוב. ברגע שנוחתת מולי מצלמה אני מתחילה לעוות את פרצופי מסיבה לא ברורה. גם אמא שלי כזו, כך שכנראה מדובר בעניין תורשתי ). את סרטון הוידאו המלא עדיין לא קיבלנו, אבל כן קיבלנו קליפ מקסים של 3 דקות. ביקשתי מליאור לערוך בו כמה שינויים תוכניים ובינתיים לא קיבלתי את התיקון וגם לא את יתר החומרים, כך שדעה נחרצת אין לי עליו. אני מרוצה ממה שראיתי בינתיים ומקווה לא להתאכזב בהמשך.

(התמונה צולמה בגלריה של "מקום בלב" בה התנהלה הארוחה לאחר החופה בגן


----------



## yael rosen (12/7/13)

חיכיתי לראות מי הצלמים 
לא שמעתי עליהם, אבל תשמעי - הם עשו עבודה נפלאה!
הרכות בכל פריים, העדינות של הפרטים הקטנים, הצבעים, הקומפוזיציות - תהיו גאים בעצמכם על בחירה נהדרת!


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/7/13)

גם אנחנו כאלה! 
וגם ג'ן נכנס לרשימת המועמדים הסופיים שלנו...!

שישי צהריים, חתונה קטנה, אזרחית, בלי ריקודים....

נורמה אנחנו צריכים לדבר


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

חכה, יש גם המלצה על להקה מדהימה 
לא להקה של ריקודים, אבל הרבה קאברים, שירים על פי בקשתנו.
האווירה הייתה נהדרת בזכותם וכל האורחים התלהבו


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/7/13)

מחכה לזה... 
שמעת על הילדה אירועים?


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

השם מצלצל לי מוכר 
חיפשתי עכשיו- וגם האתר מוכר לי.
סביר להניח שביקשתי מהם הצעת מחיר, אבל לא זכור לי שום דבר מעבר, מצטערת


----------



## lanit (12/7/13)

איזו תמונה מקסימה! 
גרמה לי לחייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות כ"כ יפות! כל הכבוד לג'ן!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

רב רפורמי- אמיר וינד 
נתקלתי בשמו של אמיר פה בפורום, וקבענו איתו פגישה.
נפגשנו בלובי בית מלון, ישבנו איתנו לשיחה נעימה ולבבית על כוס קפה. קיבלנו ממנו תחושה מאוד חמימה ואהבנו את הליברליות והפתיחות שלו.
יצא לי לשוחח עם הרב אמיר מספר פעמים בטלפון, לפני החתונה, וגם במייל והוא תמיד ענה בצורה נעימה ולבבית, מסר ד"ש והתעניין בשלומנו. אפילו בבוקר החתונה קיבלתי שיחת טלפון מרגשת ממנו ולמרות שאני לא כל כך זוכרת על מה דיברנו (או מה בכלל קרה ביום הזה, אבל על זה אפרט בהמשך) אני זוכרת שהיה נחמד מאוד. 

לפני החופה ישבנו איתו ועם העדים שלנו, חתמנו כולנו על הכתובה והרב הצחיק אותנו. לאחר מכן ישבנו שלושתנו, במין מעגל החזקת ידיים שכזה והוא ברך אותנו ואיחל לנו איחולים מקסימים מכל הלב (שאני כמובן לא זוכרת. מוטיב חוזר.... אני זוכרת שזה היה קצת מביך, אבל הרגשנו שיש מאחורי העניין כוונה טובה וממילא זה היה מן יום שכזה, קצת מביך וקצת מוזר וקצת מצחיק אבל בעיקר מרגש ומלא אהבה, אז זרמנו ).


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

עיצוב המקום 
אחת הבעיות שלנו עם "מקום בלב" הייתה העובדה שדברים רבים שחושבו במקומות אחרים כחלק ממחיר המנה, נחשבו אצליהם כתשלום נוסף.
למשל- עיצוב בסיסי. על עיצוב בסיסי לחתונה בגן ובאולם דרשו שנשלם 3000 ש"ח. לא מדובר בתשלום רשות ולא הייתה אופציה לוותר עליו. עיצוב בסיסי כלל- מפות ומפיות בצבעים אותם נבחר, שני זרי פרחים במזנונים ונרות על השולחן. בנוסף- הוא כלל חופה מסורתית אותה מחזיקים 4 אנשים. 
בכל מקום אחר בו היינו לפני כן- כל זה היה כלול במחיר המנה. במקום בלב דרשו תשלום נוסף. 
בנוסף- לא אהבנו את רעיון החופה המסורתית. לא רצינו שאנשים יחזיקו לנו את המוטות מכיוון שמדובר בשישי בצהריים בסוף מאי וחששנו שיהיה להם חם ולא נעים. חוץ מזה- התכנון היה לקיים את החופה מתחת למבנה ה"גזיבו" המקסים שנמצא על במה מוגבהת בגן, וחופה מסורתית מתחת למבנה בנוי הרגישה לנו לא קשורה. על חופה "מעוצבת" שתתבסס ותעוצב על גבי הגזיבו דרשו מאיתנו עוד כמה אלפי שקלים (אני לא זוכרת כמה בדיוק) אותם סרבנו לשלם. לאחר פגישה עם מעצבת הבית, הגענו לפשרה- שילמנו סכום נמוך יותר מזה שדרשו על החופה, וקיבלנו סידורי פרחים על השולחנות בצבעים אותם בחרנו, והיא בתמורה תלתה את בד החופה המסורתית על תקרת הגזיבו ולא לקחה מאיתנו תשלום נוסף על כך. בסופו של דבר, המעצבת החמודה, גל, עשתה מעל ומעבר ועיצבה את הגן ואת האולם בצורה מקסימה, הוסיפה לנו כל מיני בונוסים וטאצ'ים עיצוביים קטנים ולקחה את העניין כפרויקט אישי, כך שהיינו מרוצים. 

הדרך לשם, גם מולה, הייתה קשה, היה מאוד קשה לתפוס אותה, הרגשתי שהיא מסננת אותי לא מעט, ומהמקום עצמו לא כל כך עזרו בעניין. אני לא יודעת מה היה הסיפור עם הסינונים, אבל בסופו של דבר, באמת הרגשתי שהיא טרחה והשתדלה לעשות מעל ומעבר ולפנק אותנו בעיצוב, בעיקר מכיוון שהיא כן התחברה אלי בפגישות שלנו והבינה עד כמה העיצוב משמעותי לי


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

הגלריה כולה 
מכיוון הבמה עליה הופיעה הלהקה- כלפי חוץ


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

DIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך הרבה תכנונים, כל כך הרבה לוחות השראה בפינטרסט, רעיונות בלי סוף. 
אני מאוהבת בDIY ובמיוחד בחתונות. אין מישהו שמעריך את הטאצ'ים הקטנים האלה יותר ממני ולא היה לי ספק שאכין ואעצב בעצמי. 
בסופו של דבר, הרבה מהתכנונים לא יצאו אל הפועל- מחוסר זמן וגם מתוך ניסיון להוריד הילוך ולשחרר קצת לחץ. בפועל, הכנתי מעט מאוד דברים בעצמי, מעבר להזמנות ולכתובה (שעליה אפרט עוד מעט). 

בעקבות רעיונות בפורום לאטרקציות קטנות וחמודות לכניסה לחופה, החלטתי לחלק לאורחים מיכלים קטנים של בועות סבון, כך שיפריחו אותן כאשר אנחנו צועדים לחופה. קניתי 45 מכלים כאלה, כל אחד בשקל (או שקל וחצי? נדמה לי ששקל. חבל שלא רשמתי לעצמי), קילפתי מהם את מדבקות הדינוזאורים הכעורות והדבקתי מעליהן תויות שעיצבתי באותו סגנון עיצובי של ההזמנות. 

הבועות התגלו כפספוס, לצערי. העמדנו אותן בכניסה בתוך סלסלה יפה עם השלט "בועות סבון קחו אותי" ליד עמדת מספרי השולחנות, ואכן הן נלקחו על ידי כל האורחים. לצערי, הסתמכתי על הסבר קצר על תוית המיכל בו ביקשתי מהאורחים להפריח את הבלונים כשניכנס לחופה. 
מסתבר שאנשים (שהם לא אני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) לא טורחים לקרוא תויות על כל דבר, כך שרובם בכלל לא ידעו על מה אני מדברת כשציינתי, לאחר החתונה, שאף אחד לא ציית להוראות על התוית! 
כך יצא שכאשר צעדנו אל החופה, אף אחד לא הפריח בועות סבון! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין ספק שזה היה מעט מאכזב, אבל בסופו של דבר, יש לא מעט תמונות מקסימות של ילדים מפריחים בועות במהלך האירוע כולו, ונראה שאנשים שמחו לקבל את המתנה הקטנה הזו.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (12/7/13)

זה מרשים ההשקעה בבועות 
וכנראה רק שתינו קוראות כל מה שכתוב על תוויות (מסתבר שאני עושה זאת גם בצרפתית, וגם שאני לא מבינה מה כתוב).
ובסופו של דבר יש לכם תמונות מקסימות, וזה מה שחשוב.

ועכישו אני אורמת עלצמי, איך לא חשבתי לשפצר את בועות הסבון?! אה כן, חשבתי שדינוזאורים זה מגניב.


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תוויות זו סוג של הפרעה 
אצלי לפחות
אני ממש אוהבת לקרוא תויות על מוצרים. אני נורא רוצה לדעת מה זה בדיוק, מה זה מכיל, מה עושים עם זה, ואיך
הבדיחה הקבועה עלי היא שאני לא אוכלת שום דבר בלי לקרוא קודם מראש מה הוא מכיל. ולא מטעמי בריאות או דאגה יתרה לחומרים בעיתיים. אני פשוט רוצה לדעת! זה נורא מעניין אותי!
ואם אני מקבלת קופסת שוקולדים, מהסוג שבו כל שוקולד הוא במילוי אחר, קודם כל אני לוקחת את החוברת הקטנה המצורפת, קוראת על כל סוג, במה הוא ממולא, משווה לשוקולדים שנמצאים אצלי ורק אז מתחילה לאכול. ככה זה יותר טעים לי


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (12/7/13)

גם לקשור סרטים לכוסות יין 
אני קוראת כל מה שמגיע אלי, לקח זמן עד שהפסקתי לנסות לקרוא את המאמרים בפיזיקה שמסתובבים בבית.
אני צריכה לנסות את שיטתך לשוקולדים. האמת שכבזכותך הלכתי להסתכל על עטיפת הקינוח שלי, קערה של פירות יער (זה קינוח מקובל פה ופינקתי את עצמי היום בסופר). בקיצור, היא די מעניינת, אבל אין פירוט של הפירות בליווי תמונות, יש רק כמות באחוזים מסך כול הפירות.


----------



## oaa1 (12/7/13)

בועות סבון 
בדיוק היום קניתי 200 בועות סבון
איפה הדפסת? אני מחפשת מקום למדבקות....


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

אההה.... תראי... 
אני קצת התעצלתי/ התקמצנתי ומכיוון שאת ההזמנות והכתובה כבר הדפסתי לפני כן לא רציתי להדפיס שוב בבית דפוס, במיוחד מכיוון שבאמת לא היה מדובר בכמות גדולה
אז הדפסתי במדפסת הביתית, על נייר רגיל. בחרתי באיכות הדפסה מירבית (לא יודעת עד כמה זה הועיל) וגזרתי ידנית את התויות. הדבקתי כל אחת עם חתיכ סלוטייפ פשוט בחיבור בין שני קצוות הדף
לא יצא הכי מקצועי בעולם, אבל אנשים התלהבו בכל מקרה


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

DIY המשך 
בנוסף לבועות- הכנתי גם מסגרת גדולה ועליה מתחתי חוט איכרים צהוב ועליו אטבי כביסה מיניאטורים שהחזיקו תמונות זוגיות שלנו מאירועים שונים. נגיעה אישית קטנה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היו לי עוד המון רעיונות שלא יצאו לפועל- ובמבט לאחור אני דיי שלמה עם זה. 

בשלב כלשהו צריך פשוט לשחרר קצת ולהבין שלא הכל אפשר לעשות ולהכין, בטח שלא לבד ובטח שלא בזמן מוגבל כאשר יש לי עוד כמה עיסוקים בחיים מלבד תכנון החתונה (כמו למשל פרויקט גמר בלימודים שהגשתי כמה ימים לפני החתונה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## butwhy (13/7/13)

נורמה תעשי לי הדרכה! 
היה לי בדיוק אותו רעיון, רק שאני רוצה לתלות את זה בבית, ולא מצאתי מסגרת כזו עדיין. איפה קנית אותה? ואיך מתחת את החוטים?


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

אמא שלי מצאה אותה ברחוב! 
היה לה מן פספרטו מטונף, שהורדתי/ תלשתי ממנה, והיא הייתה בצבע חום מגעיל למדי.
רציתי לצבוע אותה בצבע שמנת משופשף, אבל גיליתי שהצבע שלי התייבש, אז הוספתי לו קצת מים, ערבבתי ואלתרתי סוג של צביעת ווש. איכשהו, הווש גרם למסגרת להראות כחולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא התווכחתי עם העובדות יותר מידי והשארתי אותה ככה
למסגרת היו תקועות סיכות (של אקדח סיכות) לכל אורכה בצד האחורי, וניצלתי אותן כדי להשחיל ביניהן את החוט בזיגזגים.

הכל היה סוג של אלתור שביצעתי על הרצפה, תוך כדי ניסיונות להרחיק את החתולה מהצבע/ מהחוטים/ מהמברשות ומכל דבר שהיא הצליחה להניח את כפותיה עליו. היא הייתה במצב רוח יצירתי לא פחות ממני, מסתבר. היה מתיש, אבל משעשע


----------



## butwhy (13/7/13)

חח.. גדול!אני מיד שולחת את אמא להסתובב ברחוב!


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

אמא שלי אוהבת לאסוף שטויות כאלה 
היא מטיילת הרבה עם הכלבה בגינה ואנשים משאירים שם כל מיני דברים, ולפעמים, אם נראה לה שיש לי מה לעשות עם זה, היא אוספת אליה

מה שכן- הייתי אולי מדפיסה את התמונות בגודל קטן יותר מהגודל הסטנדרטי שבו הדפסתי את התמונות שלנו. אולי הייתי מוסיפה מסגרת לבנה מסביב, כמו בתמונות שיוצאות במצלמות האינסטנט האלה (ברח לי השם). לדעתי אפשר לבקש את המסגרת מסביב אפילו בחנות שמפתחת את התמונות

התמונות בגודל הסטנדרטי שפיתחתי נראות לי קצת גדולות מידי למסגרת (למרות שהמסגרת לא קטנה בכלל) ואם היה לי עוד זמן הייתי מפתחת שוב בקטן.


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

טם טם טם טם Here Comes the Bride 
טוב, אז החופה היא בערך החלק הכי מוזר ומביך בכל החתונה הזו. 
נתחיל בכך שביקשתי מהלהקה המקסימה שלנו (תיכף אספר עליהם) לשיר כשיר כניסה לחופה את השיר Lifehouse - You And Me, שיר שמתקשר לתחילת ההיכרות שלנו. 
אנחנו חיכינו בתוך האולם, בינתיים בחוץ הכאוס חגג, הרב יצא לקרוא למשפחות להסתדר בחופה, ההורים שלנו שוטטו להם ברחבי הגן והאולם ובכל פעם שמישהו אחד עמד בחופה, גילינו שמישהו אחר עדיין משוטט ולא מודע לעובדה שתיכף מתחיל הטקס. אחר כך קלטתי שכולם כבר מסודרים, ורק העדה שלי יושבת עם בעלה בגן ואף אחד לא קורא לה להצטרף. אז סימנתי לה בתנועות ידיים גסות שתעלה כבר לבמה. 
ניסיתי לרוץ לרגע למראה, להסתדר לפני היציאה, ומנהל האירוע צץ פתאום, לחוץ כולו, וגער בנו " מה אתם עושים פה בפנים? צאו, הם מנגנים כבר את השיר שלכם". מה שיר? מתי? הלהקה ממוקמים מטר מאיתנו, מהצד השני של הקיר, למה לא שמענו כלום? 
טוב, יצאנו, הלהקה באמת ניגנה את השיר שלנו, ומרוב בלאגן ולחץ שכחתי בכלל להתרגש ולבכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. גאונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התחלנו לצעוד אל עבר החופה, וקלטתי שאף אחד לא מפריח בועות סבון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לרגע חשבתי לגעור בכולם "מה זה? איפה הבועות? תפריחו מיד!" אבל עצרתי את עצמי והעדפתי להמנע מפאדיחה מתועדת, אז זרמתי (שונאת לזרום. שונאת זרימה. אני אוהבת שהכל בשליטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בשלב הזה קלטתי גם שעקב הנעליים מהגיהנום שלי תקוע בתחרה שבחלק התחתון של השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ייפי! 
אז עכשיו נאלצתי לדדות אל החופה, שלמזלי לא הייתה רחוקה בכלל. הגענו לחופה ונעצרנו כמו שהרב אמר. הוא העיר לנו שנעצרנו מוקדם מידי ואנחנו בכלל צריכים לעלות במדרגות. אופסי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עלינו. 
כיסוי ההינומה הלך בסדר והתקדמנו למקומנו בחופה. 
דידיתי למקומי רק בשביל לגלות שנעמדנו הפוך (אני ליד המשפחה שלו והוא ליד המשפחה שלי) והרב נאלץ לסדר אותנו מחדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. תוך כדי ניסיתי להוציא את העקב התקוע מתחתית השמלה שלי בכמה שפחות תזוזות וכמעט נפלתי. קלאסה.


----------



## nigu2 (12/7/13)

התיאור שלך גרם לי להרגיש משהו בין מבוכה לצחוק, אני ממש יכולה להבין את ההרגשה- גם אני הבנתי בדיעבד אחרי החתונה שכל הקטע עם תחילת החופה היה קצת בלאגן, ועשיתי כל מיני פאדיחות גם במהלך החופה (כמו לקפוץ על החתן רגע *לפני* שהוא שבר את הכוס ולחבק אותו.. אופס..). וגם אני קונטרול פריק ותכננתי כל דבר מראש בקפדנות..  אבל לפחות אלו הדברים שאפשר לצחוק עליהם שנים אחר כך


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

נראה לי שזה בגלל ההתרגשות העצומה 
עד כמה שמתרגשים בכל היום הזה, אין ספק שרוב ההתרגשות היא בחופה, ובמיוחד בהליכה אליה
זה כל כך מלחיץ ומרגש ומלהיב ומפחיד, האדרנלין זורם בגוף ונמצאים בהיי, ולמצב הזה מתנקזות כל הפאדיחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מבחינתי אלה זכרונות מצחיקים שישארו איתנו. בגלל זה גם היה לי חשוב לתעד בכתב. כדי שלא נשכח את כל הדברים הקטנים והמצחיקים האלה, שלא בהכרח  זוכרים מהתמונות

אגב, הפאדיחה שלך בחופה קרעה אותי מצחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה לגמרי מהדברים שצוחקים עליהם שנים אח"כ ומספרים לילדים


----------



## nigu2 (12/7/13)

ממש נכון, ולי זה גם הזכיר 
שכמה שמתכננים, וכמה שמנסים להישאר בשליטה, בסופו של דבר דברים לא קורים בדיוק כמו שתכננו. לי זה מזכיר שוב לשחרר, להיות רגועה ולזרום..


----------



## תותית1212 (12/7/13)

את חמודה!
ומשום מה אני בטוחה שאף אחד מהאורחים לא שם לב, אבל מה שהכי חשוב זה מה שאנחנו זוכרות ואני מקווה שלקחת הכל בקלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגמרי מזדהה עם החוסר זרימה העקשני שלך- הכי שונאת שאומרים לי "יאללה, תזרמי!" . 

תכף טובעת! מה לזרום??


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

כיסוי ההינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החלק היחיד בו הצלחנו לא לפשל. ישששששששש!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

תשל"כ שכזו 
מכאן אני לא ממש זוכרת פרטים. הרב אמר כל מיני דברים, אני בעיקר ניסיתי להראות קשובה לכל מה שהוא אומר, מידי פעם נענתי את הראש בעדינות בהסכמה וחייכתי, תוך כדי מחשבה על איך תראה תמונת התשל"כ שאעלה לקרדיטים . 
בפועל- אני נראית חצי מסטולה ומחייכת באופן מוגזם במרבית התמונות


----------



## ray of light (13/7/13)

מה זה תשל"כ? 
אני רואה את זה פה מלא ואף פעם לא מבינה...


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

תמונה שיש לכל כלה


----------



## ray of light (13/7/13)

הייתי בטוחה שזה מנהג חופה כלשה שאני לא מכירה 
מצחיק


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

מי לא חשבה ככה בהתחלה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לי זה נשמע בהתחלה כמו מנהג דתי כלשהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואז מישהי שאלה בפורום "לא נעים לי לשאול, אבל מה זה תשל"כ?" וענו לה ואז גם אני גיליתי.

אני מניחה שבהתכתבות הזו בינינו גילינו לעוד כמה בנות חדשות את משמעות המילה


----------



## ronitvas (15/7/13)

הנה מילון מונחים 
שכתבתי ברגע של בדיחות דעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






גם לי לקח זמן להבין את הקללות האלו בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167644301


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

כמובן שכאן לא הסתיימו הפאדיחות... 
הן נעו בין המיקרופון של הרב שכל הזמן נכבה, איש ההגברה שנכנס לנו לחופה באמצע הטקס, לקח לרב את המיקרופון מהיד והדליק אותו, רק בשביל שיכבה שוב אחרי דקה. 
אז הרב "זרם" ודיבר בלי מיקרופון. לא ביג דיל, ממילא לא היו הרבה אנשים וכולם עמדו קרוב אלינו. בטח שמעו אותו פחות או יותר. או פחות, כפי שגילינו כשסבתי צעקה באמצע הטקס בקול פולני מרוגז *"לא שומעים!"*
בשלב הזה דיי נקרעתי מצחוק, כמו ילדה מפגרת, אבל לפחות מישהו בהגברה תפס את עצמו והעלה את הווליום ברקמקולים (יאאללה, איזה קטע, שאתם עובדים בהגברה ויש רמקולים, ויש להם ווליום שאפשר להעלות אם לא שומעים! טוב שיש את סבתא שתעזור לכם בשעת צרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

"הרי אתה מקודש לי בטבעת זאת" 
הרב המשיך לברך, ומסתבר שבנוסף לכך שבעלי קידש אותי והעניק לי טבעת, גם אני קידשתי אותו באותן המילים בדיוק והענקתי לו טבעת

מה זאת אומרת מסתבר? זאת אומרת שאני, עם כל פחד הבמה והקהל שלי, פשוט שכחתי שדיברתי מול כולם במיקרופון וקידשתי את בעלי לפני שתי דקות. אחרי הטקס עוד חששתי שהרב שכח לתת לי לברך וקצת התרגזתי עד שהסבירו לי שדווקא כן דיברתי והכל בסדר. 

אני תוהה עד כמה חזק היה היין האדום שנתנו לי לשתות בחופה הזו...


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

שבירת הכוס! 
ביקשנו מהלהקה המקסימה שלנו לשיר את את ואני של שלמה ארצי כשיר שבירת הכוס שלנו. 
היה מגניב לשמוע אותו בגרסא הנשית של הזמרת המוכשרת, לינוי חממי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יורי שבר את הכוס (נראה לי ששמו לנו שם נורה בכלל??) במקצוענות, והצליח בניסיון הראשון. יששש!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

עוד פאדיחות? 
לפני החתונה הזהירו אותי שמיד לאחר הטקס כולם יעלו ויחבקו וינשקו אותנו ותוך כדי ימשכו לי בהינומה וזה יכאב ויפרק את התסרוקת. 
אז התכוננתי מראש ונתתי לאמא שלי תדריך קצר כמה דקות לפני הטקס שהלך בערך ככה: "אמא, יש לך תפקיד חשוב מאוד בטקס! שימי לב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אחרי שיורי שובר את הכוס, אנחנו מתנשקים, ורגע אחרי שאנחנו מסיימים להתנשק, לפני שכולם באים לחבק ולנשק אותנו, את שולפת לי את ההינומה מהשיער בתנועה אחת חדה (כאן הדגמתי לה את התנועה), כדי שלא ימשכו לי"

בדיעבד אני מבינה שלהפיל על אמא שלי משימות חשובות שניה לפני הטקס, כשהיא בעצמה מתרגשת ולא מפוקסת, לא היה אחד מהרעיונות היותר מבריקים שלי

ולכן בתמונות הנשיקה הראשונה שלנו כזוג נשוי אמא שלי עומדת לה מאחורי וידיה תחובות בשערות ראשי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ר-ו-מ-נ-ט-י!


----------



## haych (12/7/13)

אין, את הורסת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את החופה הזאת בטוח שלא תשכחו! היא מיוחדת, מצחיקה וחווייתית.


----------



## Raspail (12/7/13)

גדול!! פה כבר צחקתי בקול רם! 
את קורעת! תמונה גדולה!
ואת ממש מותחת אותנו לקצה גבול היכולת, קדימה לסיים! אני מחכה לקרוא הכל! בנתיים התמונות שלכם מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ו-ת, את יפייפיה והחתונה נראית אחת המיוחדות והמקסימות שראיתי...


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

זה מעייף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כל הבוקר בילינו בשגרירות ארה"ב, אז אני בכלל גמורה (אוףףףף, איזה תורים)

תודה רבה על כל המחמאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש כמה דברים שרציתי לסדר בשאר התמונות לפני שאעלה אותן, והבחור פה יושב כרגע על המחשב, אז אני מושבתת בינתיים. עוד מעט הוא בטח ילך לשנו"צ והמחשב יתפנה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא חשבתי על זה בכלל. עכשיו אני תוהה מי לקח לי את ההינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תקשיבי, אני בבעיה. אני מעלה קרדיטים וכל רגע רוצה להפסיק כדי לקרוא את שלך. זה מאוד מסיח את הדעת!


----------



## hagaraf (12/7/13)

LOL


----------



## lanit (12/7/13)

אבל מאוד סמלי בעיניי, תמונה ממש יפה, ובהחלט מאפיינת עבורכם (כפי שאתם משתקפים בקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

ולסיום הפאדיחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את זה גיליתי רק כשקיבלנו את התמונות ושמתי לב שבכל תמונות החופה יש לי כתם אדום על לחי ימין.

התבאסתי נורא- מאיפה צץ החצ'קון הזה בכל תמונות החופה ולמה המייקאפ לא מסתיר אותו? התבאסתי והתבאסתי עד שנתקלתי בתמונה המצורפת!!!! 
ברגע אחד נפל האסימון ופלאשבק זינק אל מוחי. אמא: "אוי, מה מרוח לך פה? (מנגבת לי את הלחי) אוי מישהי בטח נישקה אותך ומרחה עלייך אודם, אני אנקה לך". 
כל החופה!!! אמא שלי עמדה לימיני, ולא שמה לב לכתם האודם! אההההה..... תודה לאל על המצאת הפוטושופ!


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

וואו, לפטופ על הברכיים זו זוועה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חייבת להתרענן קצת... ומאוחר
נראה לי שאמשיך כבר מחר


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

בגדי חתן 
בהתחלה הצעתי ליורי שנקנה רק מכנסיים מחויטים וחולצה מכופתרת, אפילו קצרה, כי החתונה בכל זאת הייתה בסוף מאי אחה"צ וידענו שיהיה חם. 
יורי התעקש להוסיף גם ז'קט, כי הוא חשב שזה יראה יפה ואלגנטי יותר, ואני זרמתי. 

נכנסנו בהתחלה לזארה, הסתובבנו חסרי אונים, כי לא היה לנו מושג איך בוחרים חליפה. לא הצלחנו למצוא מוכרים שיעזרו לנו אז יצאנו משם. לאחר מכן נכנסנו לקסטרו, שם יורי ראה תמונה של הדוגמן שלהם לבוש בחליפה שחורה עם עניבה שחורה וחולצה לבנה, סוג של ג'ימס בונד, והודיע  למוכרת "אני רוצה כזה!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז הוא קיבל! את המכנסיים והג'קט קנינו בקסטרו, שתי חולצות מכופתרות לבנות ברנואר (כל אחת מדגם קצת שונה, לגיוון) ואת העניבה קנינו במשביר לצרכן (אחרי שעברנו פחות או יותר בכל החנויות בקניון ולא הצלחנו למצוא עניבה נורמלית). הנעליים של האש פאפיס, היו במבצע בגלי.
אני וג'יימס בונד הרוסי שלי היינו מרוצים


----------



## FayeV (13/7/13)

תמונה מעולה! 
מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך. המקום, ד"א, נראה מדהים!


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

אני מתה על התמונה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הפרצוף שיורי עושה פה עשה את התמונה!

הוא בטח יתעצבן עלי כשהוא יראה שהעליתי אותה, אבל לדעתי הוא נראה פה מהמם (משוחדת)


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

להקה: דוסה- הרכב לרגעים יפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהרגע בו התחלנו בתכנון החתונה, היה ברור לשנינו שאנחנו לא מעוניינים בדיג'יי ובמסיבת ריקודים.
שנינו מרגישים מאוד לא בנוח לרקוד, וסובלים בשלב הריקודים בחתונות, במיוחד אם הווליום גבוה ולא מאפשר לדבר עם מי שיושב לידך (אני לא חושבת שהייתי בחתונה בה הצלחתי לדבר עם האנשים בשולחן בלי לצרוח. באחת החתונות אפילו צרחות לא עזרו, פשוט לא שמענו כלום, והיינו השולחן הכי רחוק מרחבת הריקודים!)
מצד שני- קצת חששתי מחתונה בה יש רק טקס ואחריו ארוחה. זה נשמע לי כמו ברית מילה, לא ממש מלהיב ולא מספיק חגיגי. 
עלה רעיון של להקת קאברים והתחלתי לחפור קצת באינטרנט. נתקלתי בכל מיני להקות, צמדים, סולניות וכו'- חלקם מאוד דיברו אלינו וחלקם קצת פחות אבל אף אחד לא היה "מושלם". בהברקה רגעית נזכרתי בצמד מדהים שניגן לפני שנים ביריד מעצבים של קרן שביט, (למי שמכירה את הירידים שלה. ולמי שלא- חפשו קצת בגוגל או בפייסבוק. בדיוק בסופ"ש הזה יש לה יריד. שווה). חיפוש קצר ביוטוב העלה סרטון של היריד, ובו קרדיטים לצמד דוסה- שבינתיים הפך לשלישיה. פניתי אליהם במייל ומשם התגלגלנו הלאה בטבעיות והחלטנו לסגור איתם (למרות ששוב, זה היה הימור, כי לא מצאתי ביקורות עליהם בשום מקום).
הם היו מ-ד-ה-י-מ-י-ם! אני ממליצה עליהם יותר מעל כל ספק אחר בחתונה! 
שלושתם פשוט מקסימים, גם מבחינת יחסי האנוש שלהם (אדם, הגיטריסט היה כל כך אחראי לפני החתונה, דאג לברר ולארגן הכל, שמר על קשר עם איש ההגברה של האולם, עדכן אותי במייל בכל בעיה שצצה גם אם היא לא הייתה קשורה אליו ישירות ולא באחריותו.) שלחנו להם רשימת שירים שאנחנו אוהבים והם ביצעו לא מעט מהם בחתונה. ביום החתונה הם היו כל כך נחמדים וחייכנים, הם היו אמורים לנגן בעקרון את שיר הכניסה והיציאה לחופה ואז בזמן האוכל (נורא רציתי שינגנו גם בקבלת הפנים, אבל העדפתי לא "לבזבז" אותם על קבלת הפנים, מכיוון שהם היוו תחליף לדיג'יי)
בסופו של דבר הם התחילו לעשות חזרה על השירים עוד בקבלת הפנים ופשוט המשיכו לשיר עד לחופה, בלי להתחשבן איתנו על הזמנים ובלי לבקש שום דבר מעבר. האורחים ממש התלהבו מהם, ומאוד החמיאו על הבחירה.
יום אחרי החתונה הם שלחו מייל מקסים מלא איחולים ובאופן כללי- היו מעל ומעבר לכל ציפיה שהייתה לי מהם
והמחיר- ממש לא יקר (אפילו קצת חבל לי שאמא שלי היא זו שכתבה להם את הצ'ק וסגרה איתם את החשבון  בסופו של דבר כי אנחנו היינו כל כך מרוצים מהם- שהתבאסנו קצת שלא נתנו להם סכום גבוה יותר ממה שביקשו)

אני מצרפת לינק לערוץ היוטוב שלהם- עושה רושם שהם לא חזקים כל כך בשיווק עצמי, אין להם אתר והם לא מפרסמים את עצמם בשום מקום- וחבל. הלוואי שבחתונה הבאה בה אתארח הם יופיעו, ואצליח להתרכז ולהנות אפילו יותר מההופעה שלהם! (בחתונה שלנו כל הזמן הסתובבתי ודיברתי עם האורחים, לא היה זמן פשוט לשבת ולהקשיב להם)


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)

תמיד אפשר לשלוח שק קטן 
עם מכתב תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה בטוח משהו שהם ישמחו לקבל, גם בדיעבד


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

תכשיטים 
סבתא שלי נתנה לי במתנה לחתונה את שרשרת הפנינים שלה שתמיד אהבתי
השרשרת הורכבה מ7 שורות של פנינים צרות וארוכות (פניני אורז או פניני טיפה קוראים להן, לדעתי), כאשר 3 שורות מתוך ה7 הכילו פנינים ורודות. בעצתה של סבתא החלטתי להוריד חלק משורות השרשרת, מכיוון שהיא הייתה עלי קצת גדולה מידי. השארתי 4 שורות של פנינים לבנות לשרשרת, ומ3 השורות של הפנינים הורודות יצרתי צמיד מלופף קטן, עם סוגר לצמיד שקניתי בחנות יצירה.

עם העגילים היה קצת בלאגן. במשך כל חיי לא הרגשתי צורך בעגילים (אני לא ממש בחורה של תכשיטים ולרוב הכל מציק לי. בצבא, כשענדתי שעון-צמיד שקנו לי ליום ההולדת, הייתי שוכחת אותו בכל יום מחדש על השולחן שלי במשרד, כי הורדתי אותו מהיד ברגע שנכנסתי) ובמשך 30 שנות חיי לא עשיתי חורים באזניים.
לכבוד החתונה, החלטתי לעשות חורים. נורא התחשק לי עגילי פנינה שיתאימו לתכשיטים של סבתא ויקשטו לי את האזניים. 
חודש לפני החתונה ניגשתי לחנות תכשיטים ועשיתי חורים. קניתי מראש עגילים ראשונים מזהב מלא וזירקון חמוד בקצה, שהיו אמנם יקרים יותר, אבל היו גם יפים ומתאימים לכלה, וגם לא היה הכרח להחליף אותם אחרי חודש.
יום לפני החתונה החלטתי שהזירקון אמנם חמוד, אבל לא מתאים לשאר התכשיטים, וקניתי באותה חנות (אופיר פז בפ"ת) עגילי פנינה ארוכים, עליהם פינטזתי.  
למרות שעבר חודש וקצת מאז החורים, העגילים הכאיבו לי, הציקו לי, התחושה המשונה של עגילים ארוכים ותלויים שמתנדנדים להם מהאוזניים כשהראש זז הייתה לי מוזרה, ולקראת סוף החתונה הורדתי אותם, כך שהתמונות האחרונות שצילמנו היו נטולות עגילים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

כתובה-מגזרת נייר עבודת יד 
כשראיתי את הקרדיטים של יעל רוזן נתקלתי לראשונה בכתובה המיוחדת שלה, אותה הכינה בעבודת יד דייקנית ובכשרון רב בצורה של נגזרת נייר. 
התאהבתי ברעיון והתחלתי לחרוש את האינטרנט בתקווה למצוא רעיונות לנגזרת. ידעתי שאני רוצה לשלב אלמנטים של טבע, עצים, פרחים ואפילו בעלי חיים- אותם שנינו אוהבים. 

בסופו של דבר נתקלתי בגרסא הנ"ל, אותה שיפצרתי, התאמתי ושיניתי לצרכי. את התוצאה הסופית שלחתי לדפוס על נייר פנינה בגוון שמנת, כאשר טקסט הכתובה הודפס על גבי נייר פנינה בצבע תכלכל. 
היה קשה, היד כאבה לי למשך כמה ימים אחרי עבודת החיתוך העדינה והמדויקת הזו, אבל התוצאה שווה את זה לטעמי.

לצערי הצלם לא צילם תמונה של הכתובה בפני עצמה, אז חתכתי את התמונה מהחופה. אני צריכה לנסות לצלם את הכתובה בצורה קצת יותר מחמיאה, כי באמת שהיא נראית יותר טוב ממה שרואים בתמונה  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ההודעה הזו הועלתה שוב, לאחר שביקשתי מהמנהלות למחוק את הקודמת. אז תודה רבה לronitvas על העזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ואני מעלה את הכתובה שוב עם תיקון קל. אם מישהי תהתה לאן נעלמה ההודעה הקודמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chloe1988 (14/7/13)

מחמיא לך מאוד עגילים:] 
חבל לוותר, גם ביומיום! זה פריט שרק מוסיף עוד חן


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא ויתרתי, אבל כן חזרתי לעגילים הקטנים והצמודים.
גם הם, אגב, עושים לי בעיות עד היום (בדיוק אתמול התנפחה לי אוזן ימין, והייתה אדומה. היא רגישה יותר וכל כמה זמן היא מתנפחת וכואבת. אחרי חיטוי באלכוהול הכל נרגע) אבל מכיוון שגם אני חושבת שהם מוסיפים הרבה חן, וכל מי שרואה מציין שהם ממש מוסיפים משהו קטן שהיה חסר, אני לא מוותרת עליהם מהר כל כך


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

מקדימים- מאוחרים 
לאחר סיום החתונה, הציעו לנו הצלמים החמודים ללכת ללוקשיין אחרון כדי להצטלם. 
מכיוון שזו הייתה חתונת צהריים וכל המקדימים צולמו בבוקר, כל התמונות היו עם שמש מלאה. הצילומים האחרונים צולמו אחה"צ, בסביבות 5 בערב, כך שהשמש הייתה עדינה יותר והיה לתאורה קסם שונה. 

הסכמנו בשמחה ונסענו ל"יער הקטן" ברעננה, 5 דקות מהמסעדה. התמונות האלה היו התמונות המשוחררות והנעימות ביותר שלנו. 
כאן כבר הורדתי את החצאית התחתונה שמתחת לשמלת הכלה (נועדה לתת קצת נפח ולהחליק את השמלה), החלפתי את נעלי העקב בכפכפים זהובים, הורדתי את העגילים הארוכים. יורי הסכים להוריד את הז'קט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה אמנם פחות מלוטש ומתוקתק, השיער שלי כבר התחיל לקפץ מפדחתי, והבייביליס איבד צורה, ושנינו היינו קצת עייפים, אבל הצילומים הרגישו נינוחים ונעימים. 

גם העובדה שכבר התחלנו להתרגל למצלמות והרגשנו יותר בנוח מולם לא הזיקה


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

לסיכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קצת קשה לי לסכם את יום החתונה עצמו, מכיוון שלהרגשתי הוא נמשך הרבה מעבר ליום. כל ההכנות שארכו בסביבות 4 חודשים היו, מבחינתי, חלק מהחתונה עצמה. 
נהניתי מאוד מהארגונים, זו הפעם הראשונה בחיי בה ארגנתי אירוע בסדר גודל כזה, שהכיל כל כך הרבה גורמים וספקים. היה מאתגר מאוד, למדתי להאציל סמכויות (אבל ממש בקטנה- אני עדיין צריכה לעבוד על זה) ובעיקר למדתי- שלא בהכל ניתן לשלוט, לא הכל יהיה מושלם, ועד כמה שלא אנסה, תמיד משהו יצא קצת אחרת ממה שתכננתי. 
ועדיין, בסופו של דבר, החתונה עצמה הייתה מדהימה. זה היה יום מיוחד, בלתי נשכח, מרגש, מלא באהבה ושמחה, מפגש עם אנשים אהובים, וגם- איחוד רשמי עם החבר הכי טוב שלי, האדם הקרוב אלי ביותר, זה שאיתו אני מתכננת לבלות את שארית חיי, גם בחלקים הפחות נוצצים ומלוטשים שלנו. 

אחרי החתונה נשאלנו לא מעט "איך אתם מרגישים כגבר/ אשה נשואים". אני מניחה שאת כולכם שאלו את השאלה הזו לאחר החתונה. למען האמת, לא הרגשנו שום הבדל. לא היה צורך בשום אירוע או טקס כדי שנדע שאנחנו יחד, לתמיד, בטוב וברע. לא צצה תחושת מחויבות שלא הייתה שם קודם ולא נבנו תוכניות לעתיד שלא תכננו עוד לפני החתונה. בסופו של דבר זה היה פשוט יום שמח וכיפי מאוד, בו התחייבנו בפני האנשים הקרובים אלינו על מה שהתחייבנו בינינו לבין עצמנו כבר מזמן, לפני שנים, כשהבנו שמה שיש בינינו זה משהו טוב ואמיתי שאותו אנחנו רוצים להמשיך לתחזק ולטפח.

מה שכן- אני, אישית, מאוד שמחה על כל הזכרונות המקסימים שישארו לנו מהחתונה, על כל התמונות היפות שנוכל להראות לילדים ולנכדים, ועל התחושה המיוחדת הזו שתמיד נזכור. זכרונות, בעיני, הם בסופו של דבר מה שמגדיר ובונה כל אחד מאיתנו, ולכן אני תמיד שמחה ליצור ולחוות עוד ועוד זכרונות חיוביים, שמחים ומיוחדים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (13/7/13)

אתם מקסימים! 
אהבתי מאוד את הקרדיטים.

תודה ששיתפת אותנו


----------



## yael rosen (15/7/13)

צעירה וחסרת מנוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מאז שקראתי את הקרדיטים האלו, אני מנסה לחשוב מה לכתוב לך. 
מלאת אנרגיה וטעם משובח פרצת לפורום ומילאת אותו בשאלות/תשובות/התלבטויות/הלצות/הגיגים ובעיקר בעיקר בהמון שמחה. 
יש בך משהו כובש, אני לא יודעת לשים את האצבע עליו, אבל הכובש הזה נשפך מהתמונות (ההו כה יפות האלה).
אני מאוהבת בכל כך הרבה דברים שיש פה בשרשור קרדיטים הזה - החל מבחירת הצלם הכי טובה שראיתי, הזר המרנין הזה (שדווקא צורתו מעניקה לו את המראה היפה שלו), הבדיחות שלך, המקום שבחרתם, האופן שבו בחרתם להתחתן, שילובי הצבעים, ממך כמובן!! הכל. ממש ממש הכל! ככה נראת שלמות. וכן, גברת, שלמות באה עם כל הפדיחות האלו שהן כל כך כל כך אתם (כנראה) וזה מושלם. 

האיש שלך ואת נראים כמו זוג עם אנרגיות חיוביות, שמחת חיים ובעיקר אהבה גדולה.
אני מאושרת שהחלטת להשקיע את כל הכישרון שלך באירוע הזה, וזה בהחלט ניכר.








שיהיה לכם מזל טוב ענק, תהנו מהזוגיות שהתחדשה במעמד הרשמי הכיפי הזה
ומאחלת לכם שלא תשכחו לשמוח כל החיים על כל הטוב והיופי והכישרון הזה שיש לכם.
נשיקות!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/7/13)

יעלי המקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אני כל כך מודה לך על התגובה המקסימה ומחממת הלב שכתבת.
חיכיתי מאוד לשמוע את דעתך, וידעתי למה אני מחכה. ההודעות שלך, תמיד מרגשות אותי. את  כותבת בצורה כנה ואמיתית, הדברים שאת אומרת תמיד מרגישים כאילו יצאו היישר מתוך הלב שלך, והם מקסימים ומרגשים, בדיוק כמוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון תודה לך, על העזרה בתהליכי התכנון, ועל הפרגון מכל הלב. את באמת בחורה נדירה וזה כיף גדול להכיר אותך


----------



## ronitvas (15/7/13)

כל כך כל כך נכון ומרגש!!! 
אתם מקסימים והחתונה שלכם מקסימה.
התמונות מעלפות, הלוק משגע, המקום, האוירה - בקיצור הכל!
מאחלת לכם את כל האהבה, הטוב והאושר שיש בעולם הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ואת תמיד מוזמנת לפנק אותנו בעוד קצת תמונות


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

ומילה קטנה גם אליכן/ם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכן, בנות הפורום (גם לבנים! אבל אפנה בלשון נקבה מכיוון שאנחנו הרוב), אני רוצה להודות בצורה אישית, לכל אחת ואחת מכן, על התמיכה, הפרגון, הנכונות לעזור לכולן ולשתף ולתמוך. 
יצא לי לגלוש בלא מעט פורומים, ואני מוכרחה לציין שהפורום הזה ייחודי ומרגש אותי במיוחד. תחושת השיתוף, הפרגון והעזרה ההדדית כאן מדהימות אותי בכל פעם מחדש. לא פלא שגם לבנות ותיקות שחתונתן עברה מזמן קשה להתנתק מהפורום. יש תחושה חזקה של בית, חם אוהב ועוטף, ונורא כיף לחזור לכאן, גם אחרי שהחתונה הסתיימה וכל הארגונים מאחורינו, אפילו רק בשביל להציץ קצת ולהזכר.

אז המון המון תודה לכן, אני לא מתכוונת להעלם כל כך מהר, כי באמת שכיף לי פה.
אם יש לכן עוד שאלות/ תהיות/ רוצות טיפים- אני כאן ואשמח לעזור. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שרון


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

היה לי כיף לקרוא 
אני מודה שכשראיתי שהתחילו להעלות קרדיטים באמצע שלי, התגובה הראשונה שלי היתה "לאא, מה זה פה, גונבים לי את הרעם". ושניה אח"כ נזכרתי שתפקיד הקרדיטים הוא לעזור ולשתף, שכל קרדיטים נותנים פרספקטיבה שונה, ושכמה שיותר - יותר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. וחוץ מזה, זה נתן לי קרדיטים לקרוא במקביל, שזה תמיד כיף!

המקום שבחרתם נראה טבעי וירוק ונעים, השמלה שלך מהממת, הכתובה מיוחדת ויפה, והכי חשוב - נראה שהיה לכם כיף (למרות פאשלות החופה, שנראה שלקחת ברוח טובה והפכו לאנקדוטות מצחיקות).
וגם הכלבה שלך פוצ'קית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב, מאחלת לשניכם חיים מאושרים יחד


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למען האמת התלבטתי קצת אם להתחיל את הקרדיטים באותו יום.
איכשהו יצא שכל השבוע רציתי להעלות קרדיטים ובכל יום, כשפתחתי את הפורום על מנת להעלות אותם, גיליתי שמישהי אחרת כבר מעלה את שלה

אז חיכיתי יום ויומיים ושלושה ימים ובסופו של דבר החלטתי שכן קרדיטים או לא קרדיטים, היום אני מעלה את שלי וזהו

בסופו של דבר נראה שכאן בפורום, כמה שיותר קרדיטים, ככה יש יותר הענות ועניין, ולא הרגשתי שיש "גניבת רעם". מה גם שבאמת הייתי קצת חסרת סבלנות ונורא התחשק לי כבר להעלות את שלי  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז אני מתנצלת מראש אם זה הרגיש כאילו נדחפתי לך (למרות שאמרת שזה בסדר, אבל אני אבין אותך אם זה בכל זאת קצת הציק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), זו לא הייתה הכוונה

ושוב, המון תודה על המחמאות, מאוד נהניתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים, ואני שמחה בעיקר שהפורום סיפק לי איזשהי "מטרה"- לכתוב קרדיטים ולפרסם, אחרת הייתי ממשיכה לתכנן לכתוב לעצמי הכל כדי לא לשכוח, ודוחה את זה עוד ועוד עד שהייתי שוכחת לגמרי את כל הפרטים הקטנים והחשובים


----------



## butwhy (13/7/13)

נורמה יקרה 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך. מאוד התחברתי לקונספט שלכם, לזה שהלכתם עם האירוע שרציתם ושמתאים לכם, ולא חששתם לבחור את הבחירות שלכם. אני בטוחה שכשאתם מתחילים ככה את החיים שלכם, צפוי לכם אושר מופלא ביחד (טפו טפו, כמובן).

בענייני פורום ותמיכה, אני לא יודעת אם את יודעת אבל את אחותי לשמלה - גם אני קניתי את שלי אצל ורדית, וכמה ימים אחרי שקניתי נתקפתי חרדת "אוי-ואבוי-קניתי-שמלה-ממש-יקרה-ומה-אם-המעצבת-הזאת-לא-מוכרת-ואף-אחת-לא-קונה-אצלה-ומה-אם-יברחו-לי-עם-כל-הכסף-ובלי-השמלה???", ואז העלית הודעה שגם את קנית את השמלה שלך אצלה. אז עוד לא ידעתי איזו מקסימה תהיה התוצאה בסוף, אבל כן הכרתי אותך קצת מההודעות בפורום וממש הרגיע אותי לדעת שגם את קנית אצלה. אולי קצת מטופש מצידי, אבל הרגיע.
אז תודה לך על זה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

לא מטופש בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי כמוני מכירה את החרדה מלקנות או להזמין ספק לא מוכר וללא מספיק המלצות בפורום. 
מדובר בסכומי כסף גדולים מאוד, ובאמת מלחיצה המחשבה שעלולים להפסיד אותם או לא להיות מרוצים מהתמורה. זה חלק מהתפקיד החשוב של הפורום לדעתי, לשתף בניסיון הטוב והרע שלנו מספקים שונים, כך שנדע ממי להזהר ומי מומלץ. שמחה שיכולתי לעזור, ואני בטוחה שתהיה לך שמלה מקסימה


----------



## nigu2 (13/7/13)

אתם נראים זוג עדין ומתוק 
תודה על הקרדיטים המקסימים, היה מעניין וכיף. הזדהיתי עם הרבה מהתובנות שלך מהחתונה. המון הצלחה בהמשך


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## Raspail (14/7/13)

נורמה היקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור "בת מחזור" שלך לפורום (מחזור חתונות מאי 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וכמי שערכה גם חתונת שישי ומאד מאד מעריכה כל מה שקשור ל-DIY ועיצוב גרפי, פשוט אי אפשר שלא להתמוגג מהחתונה שלך!

את מקסימה, יפייפיה וכובשת, אתם נראים זוג כזה מתוק, צנוע ומתאים! 
והחתונה- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 החתונה, התמונות, המקום, השמלה, השיער שלך, הכתובה, בועות הסבון, ההזמנה, הלהקה ואפילו הפדיחות של החופה – הכל נראה כל כך אתם, מיוחד ומרענן, נינוח אך מרגש!

התמונות פשוט נהדרות! והאווירה שהן משקפות גורמת לי ממש לרצות להשתתף שם בשמחה שלכם יחד איתכם! אתם קורנים ומאושרים וזה ניכר בכל התמונות, פשוט כיף לראות!

טונות של מזל טוב ואהבה אין סופית!


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

איזו תגובה מרגשת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רספייל היקרה (אין לי מושג אם כתבתי את הכינוי שלך נכון. מה זה רספייל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

המון המון תודה על התגובה המקסימה והמרגשת שלך! איזה כיף, העלית לי חיוך ענקי על הפנים


----------



## Raspail (14/7/13)

בשמחה! ורספייל זה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
על שם תחנת המטרו בפריז שהייתה ליד המלון שלנו בטיול הצעת הנישואין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פתחתי את הניק מיד כשחזרנו מהטיול וזה מה שהיה תקוע לי בראש (מאד הולם בהתחשב בזה שהיום יום הבסטיליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ומסתבר (בזכותך עכשיו בדקתי בויקי) שהתחנה נקראה על שם איש אשכולות צרפתי, מדען ופוליטיקאי סוציאליסט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני זורמת עם זה...

בכל אופן החתונה באמת מהממת!!! היה שווה לחכות


----------



## lost in dreams (14/7/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם נראים כמו זוג יפה ועדין וככה גם נראית החתונה שלכם.
המקום נראה פשוט מהמם וקסום.
התמונות שלכם מקסימות (וכבחורה לא פוטוגנית בעליל אני מבינה ללבך, אבל באמת שיצאו לכם תמונות ממש יפות).
השמלה מהממת, האיפור עדין ומחמיא, הזר מיוחד ומקסים והכתובה- מהממת ממש.
אהבתי את הגישה הקלילה והבריאה שלכם וכל הכבוד שהצלחתם לעשות חתונה שונה שמתאימה לכם ולמה שאתם אוהבים. הצליח לכם- נראה שהייתה חתונה מקסימה, יפה ושמחה.

המון מזל טוב והרבה שנים מאושרות!


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/7/13)

תודה רבה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו תגובה מקסימה, שימחת אותי מאוד


----------



## Shmutzi (8/8/13)

נורמה! איזה קרדיטים! 
אחרי היעדרות ארוכה מהפורום חיפשתי את הקרדיטים שלך ואני שמחה שמצאתי 
הכל נראה כ"כ שמח, מואר, עטוף באופי שלכם שמשתמע מהמילים ובאהבה שלכם אחד לשניה. 
הבחירות שלכן נראות מוצלחות ביותר, הזר משגע, את השיער שלך מאוד מאוד (מאוד!) אהבתי, התמונות נהדרות ובכלל לא רואים חוסר פוטוגניות שלך או של יורי! 
וכמו שנאמר לך כבר כאן, הפדיחות הן מה שעושות את החתונה לשלכם! (ומאוד משעשעות אותנו כמובן  )

מאחלת לך המון מזל טוב ושתמיד תהיי מאושרת יחד עם יורי כמו שהייתם ביום הזה, המון אהבה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/8/13)

שמוצי!!! לאן נעלמת?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרגשתי בחסרונך בפורום ותהיתי איפה את 

איזה כיף שיצא לך לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלי. תודה רבה על כל המחמאות, את מקסימה


----------

